# Course of Construction & Public Liability Insurance



## apple1 (6 Apr 2007)

Hi,
Just about to embark on a self-build and wondering if any posters can comment/provide advice on the most competitive company for course of construction and/or public liability insurance.  Thanks, apple1


----------



## lorna (18 Apr 2007)

got a quote for above for 2,400 euros which is for a 2,800 sq.ft house and a separate 50sq.mtrs garage from Wrights in Kilkenny. this is for one year then if you need extra time, you pay 115 euros every 3 months.  a friend did the research for me, apparently FBD, Quinn are dearer


----------



## apple1 (19 Apr 2007)

Thanks Lorna.


----------



## ailbhe (19 Apr 2007)

Hibernian are ok too. My dad got a quote for 3400 for 24 months.


----------

